# Bad/cold weather



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

When will this end? I heard there is a joke going around, that this years Egyptian winter is the worst ever, brought on by the revolution, and its not usually this bad 

I say that it because us Brits are here and have brought with us the bad weather 

Seriously though, when does this bad weather end? I never thought the winter here would be as bad as it is in the UK - in fact, worse considering no heating.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It has been a beautiful day in Maadi.. I sat outside drinking my tea without a sweater on.. just jeans and a tshirt.

Just walked down to my local store.. still quite nice out there.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It has been a beautiful day in Maadi.. I sat outside drinking my tea without a sweater on.. just jeans and a tshirt.
> 
> Just walked down to my local store.. still quite nice out there.



Maybe its just Alex then. Here, we have been having nightly high winds, some rain and the days have been very grey, wet 'pavements' and windy. Yesterday, I was nearly blown away, when I had to walk along the seafront to catch a bus.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Alex's was always a bit rough sometimes in the winter! Last winter there was a day or 2 when it was hard to drive along the front in the direction from Montazah right up to just past San Steffano.. the sea was throwing out massive stones! Coldest I felt there was 8c at night. 

Was minus 3 here in London last night think I really rediscovered the cold now! lol


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> When will this end? I heard there is a joke going around, that this years Egyptian winter is the worst ever, brought on by the revolution, and its not usually this bad
> 
> I say that it because us Brits are here and have brought with us the bad weather
> 
> Seriously though, when does this bad weather end? I never thought the winter here would be as bad as it is in the UK - in fact, worse considering no heating.


Can I just ask, is there anything here in Egypt that you're not going to complain about in your remaining months here???
Sorry but with all the doom and gloom already going on in the country, having people on the forum moaning about trivial stuff is just depressing.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

marimar said:


> Can I just ask, is there anything here in Egypt that you're not going to complain about in your remaining months here???
> Sorry but with all the doom and gloom already going on in the country, having people on the forum moaning about trivial stuff is just depressing.


Yeah lots of depressing stuff going on here in Egypt.... I just wanted to know how long winters last here, since its my first winter in Egypt


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> Alex's was always a bit rough sometimes in the winter! Last winter there was a day or 2 when it was hard to drive along the front in the direction from Montazah right up to just past San Steffano.. the sea was throwing out massive stones! Coldest I felt there was 8c at night.
> 
> Was minus 3 here in London last night think I really rediscovered the cold now! lol


Stones?  thank fully I havent seen those yet  when it rains, though that whole road is gridlock and at San Stefano, its quite funny watching those lollipop men (without their lollipops) struggling to come out onto the road to help us cross over - fighting against the wind!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Very many people make the mistake that Egypt has hot weather 365 days of the year.

The very first time I arrived in Egypt was a January and I was astonished to find it raining and raining very heavily..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Very many people make the mistake that Egypt has hot weather 365 days of the year.
> 
> The very first time I arrived in Egypt was a January and I was astonished to find it raining and raining very heavily..


Lol....only get the bad weather in Cairo and Alex....Red Sea areas get rain (known as baby pee) if your lucky maybe once a year...and winters mostly are warm during the day but cool at night...bit like UK summers.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....only get the bad weather in Cairo and Alex....Red Sea areas get rain (known as baby pee) if your lucky maybe once a year...and winters mostly are warm during the day but cool at night...bit like UK summers.




We don't get bad weather.. only different


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually use to enjoy the Alex's winters.. especially when the sea showed a bit of life to it! Maybe thats the Cornish side in me!

To answer your question Arabian your find the dryer weather will start to come mid March - April. Then it's nice and sunny mainly with a nice breeze.. very springy not to hot nor cold. Then come end of May it then starts to get to warm!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course Bulgaria etc are suffering with ice and snow so I would guess any wind coming from that direction would be cold cold cold


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> I actually use to enjoy the Alex's winters.. especially when the sea showed a bit of life to it! Maybe thats the Cornish side in me!
> 
> To answer your question Arabian your find the dryer weather will start to come mid March - April. Then it's nice and sunny mainly with a nice breeze.. very springy not to hot nor cold. Then come end of May it then starts to get to warm!


Yeah I wondered about this.... My teacher was saying that the winter this year has lasted unusually long this year and this is why I asked. According to her, the weather should be nice now, but for some reason, it is still really bad! I hope that the nicer weather comes sooner rather then later.... although I do agree, I like the sea gushing against the sides - I love it! Dont love the constant greyness tho lol


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I was still double layering up my son this time last year there before he went to bed at night. He was wearing a normal babygro and then another fleecey one on top to keep him warm along with his blankets etc! 

I will warn you though once the rain stops until next winter the dust you hate now will actually get a bit worse! Cause most of the dust you find coming into your home is from the building walls etc and obviously when these are damp from wet weather they don't loosen so much but once the weather dryer etc it becomes more so.. esp on dry windy days!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

SHendra said:


> I will warn you though once the rain stops until next winter the dust you hate now will actually get a bit worse! Cause most of the dust you find coming into your home is from the building walls etc and obviously when these are damp from wet weather they don't loosen so much but once the weather dryer etc it becomes more so.. esp on dry windy days!


True story, especially with all of the non-stop get-it-built-and-occupied-before-there's-inspectors construction going on. 

My flat isn't perfect by any means, but it does have windows that slide open and closed, making a good seal.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Not sure if I can actually call it a "heat wave" or not since it's supposed to last for only 2 days, but the forecast says it will be +25 C during the day on Saturday and Sunday, will drop back to 15/20 during the day starting from Monday :confused2:


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course Bulgaria etc are suffering with ice and snow


I never much liked Wombles anyway.


----------

